# great books on baking



## phoebe

I haven't baked a pie since my "life-changing" experience with apple pie last month. And I think the problem is that I haven't any good, basic baking books. May I please have some suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## isa

Not sure if you want a pie, cake or bread book so here's a bit of everything.

In The Sweet Kitchen: The Definitive Baker's Companion 
by Regan Daley

The Good Cookie: Over 250 Delicious Recipes from Simple to Sublime by Tish Boyle 

The Baker's Dozen Cookbook: Become a Better Baker With 125 Foolproof Recipes and Tried-And-True Techniques by Rick Rodgers

How to Bake: The Complete Guide to Perfect Cakes, Cookies, Pies, Tarts, Breads, Pizzas, Muffins, Sweet and Savory 
by Nick Malgieri

The Art of the Tart: Savory and Sweet 
by Tamasin Day-Lewis

Martha Stewart's Pies & Tarts 
by Martha Stewart

The Bread Baker's Apprentice: Mastering the Art of Extraordinary Bread by Peter Reinhart


----------



## shroomgirl

(old) Joy of Cooking
Maida Heatter's Cookie Books
Le Notre Pastries 
are a few I pull from and can be considered basic.


----------



## bumblecook

I wasn't very impressed by The Cake Bible from RLB and The Perfect Cake by Susan Gold Purdy.

I've just ordered Great Cakes by Carole Walter and
Faites votre pâtisserie by Gaston Lenôtre (I guess that would be the French version of Le Notre Pastries). Shroomgirl, what are your favorite recipes from Le Notre?


----------



## shroomgirl

I got rid of the Cake Bible...oh man what a disaster <repeatedly>

LeNotre....pastry creams, pate a chou, once in a very blue moon the broiche raisin rolls with pastry cream and bourbon soaked white raisins....country apple tart....caramel almond puffs....
I don't use it exstensively any more, just mainly the components to combine into my own creations....the country apple tart is phenominal and so easy.

Joy of Cooking is such a basic, the newer one doesn't have lemon bars...go figure.


----------



## bumblecook

Thanks, shroomgirl. Glad I'm not the only one who 
doesn't like Cake Bible.


----------



## phoebe

Thanks guys!

These look great. I'll take a look at the Malgieri and the Daley first.
Of course my husband and I have both decided we need to lose a few pounds  , so practicing will be a little difficult. But my colleagues probably won't mind being guinea pigs.


----------



## isa

Reading cookbooks is calorie free as long as you don't lick the pictures.


----------



## ardge

I may be a little biased, but I do have to say that the textbook assigned to my baking curriculum at school is outstanding. Professional Baking by Wayne Gislen, co-authored by the Le Cordon Bleu.

The recipes and information are VERY user friendly and there are many glossy pictures to help guide you. I just love it. Here it is listed on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=507846

As an added bonus, one of the advisory chefs listed in the back of the book is my Breads instructor and he is also a co-instructor for my Custards, Creams, and Fillings class. This can be a bonus for you too, because I can ask your questions directly!!!!!

RJ


----------



## brook

I have been looking at ads for Professional Baking (by Wayne Gisslen) and the Professional Pastry Chef (Bo Friburg) online and can't determine the relative merits of each book. If anyone has familiarity with both books, I would really appreciate hearing your comments. I am not a very experienced baker and do not often bake for more than 10 people at a time, often it's for much fewer people! However, I like to try making new things and would like a comprehensive reference book for baking. Thanks.


----------



## ardge

Brook,
I have them both and use them BOTH quite often. Gisslen's book in my school textbook. It has LOTS of color step by step photographs in almost every recipe whereas Friberg's has none except for a color photo section that makes you drool uncontrollably. There are many illustrations and templates, however. Both books are indispensable in my opinion. 

Friberg's Pastry book is about twice as thick as Gisslen's. The recipes I've encountered in both have been nothing short of wonderful. I just made three batches of Cinnamon Ice Cream yesterday from Friberg's book. (Page 720) 

My advice to you.... Get Both!!!!

If you have any specific questions, please feel free to ask. I will be happy to answer any you may have.

RJ


----------



## kokopuffs

The Professional Pastry Chef by Friberg

Is there any special reason to get the 4'th edition of this tome instead of the 3'rd edition? I mean, the cinnamon ice cream recipe intrigues me, really.


----------



## ardge

Koko, I don't know the difference between the 3rd and the 4th edition. I have the 4th. I love it more than I can tell you. It really is a reference that I am lost without. I can also say the same about the Gisslen book too. These are great books.

RJ

PS...

*Cinnamon Ice Cream*

1 Quart of 1/2 & 1/2
2 Cinnamon Sticks
Vanilla bean *or* 2 teaspoons of vanilla extract

_(If you don't have a vanilla bean, you can replace it with vanilla extract. That step comes in a bit)_

Scald cream with the sticks (and bean if you're using one). Let infuse off of the heat for 30 minutes.

10 Egg Yolks
10 oz sugar
2 teaspoons of Cinnamon

Mix eggs, sugar, and cinnamon together in a stainless bowl. When cream is done infusing, slowly temper the cream into eggs, sugar, cinnamon mixture. (Remove the bean, leaving the seeds behind at this point if you've used one)

Cook over double boiler till nape' (I did it till it reached 165 degrees) while stirring constantly. Add two teaspoons of Vanilla Extract if you haven't used a bean at this point. Chill overnight. Remove cinnamon sticks and turn mixture in an ice cream freezer. Freeze when desired consistency is reached.

OH MY LORD. CAN YOU SAY "YUM"?

RJ


----------



## kokopuffs

Ooooo, thanks for the recipe. 

What is meant by "nape"???

As far as the ice cream freezer goes, is there any particular brand that you'd recommend or not recommend? :lips: 

Is the crank job by Donvier okay to use?


----------



## ardge

Koko, please note that I've edited the recipe. 

There is a screwy procedure if you use a bean or not. I hope it makes sense. 

I have a Cuisinart Ice-20. I have three freezer bowls too. These are extra money but needed because of the long refreeze time they have. One freezer bowl produces about 1 & 1/2 quarts. The recipe yields about 5 cups. About one quart too much for a maxed out batch in the Ice 20. I use two freeze cycles (two freeze bowls) per recipe. Otherwise you will just have to refreeze the bowl and finish it later in the day. I am too busy for that. LOL

RJ

PS - I never heard of the crank job by Donvier. Sorry.


----------



## kokopuffs

Okay, one more question; what is meant by "nape"???

The unit produced by Donvier is operated manually and makes one quart total. 

TIA


----------



## ardge

Nape (Nap - PAY) 

I don't know the exact spelling of the word. I've seen it Nap, Napper, Nappe, Nape'. 

What it means is that the consistency of the sauce or mixture is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon. In sauces class, it was said to be able to move freely on a plate when tilted but stable when left alone. 

It just refers to the thickness of the mixture. In this recipe, I believe that they are saying nape' to make sure the eggs yolks cook for sanitation purposes. (This is why I cooked them to 165.) 

RJ


----------



## kokopuffs

Are the eggs/sugar/cinnamon mixed to the ribbon (ruban) stage or beaten just enough to mix all three ingredients evenly prior to tempering?


----------



## ardge

You'll find that it will be a very thick mixture. Ribbon stage is not an option. LOL I just incorporated it till it was fluffy and mixed thoroughly with a hand whisk.

RJ

Quoting the recipe....

"...beat until light and fluffy" :chef: 

RJ


----------



## kokopuffs

It sounds like a task for...Kenwood Mixer.


----------



## ardge

I have a KitchenAid Professional 6 in Glossy Black. Me digs it very much.

RJ


----------



## chiffonade

I love that you differentiate between the Old Joy and the New Joy. I do that too! :bounce:


----------



## chiffonade

_Pie & Pastry Bible_ Rose Levy Berenbaum
Old _Joy of Cooking_

I find these to be the most dependable and comprehensive.


----------



## phoebe

Chiff and Shroom--

Which "Old" Joy? I've got a facsimile of the first edition 1931 and copies of the 1964 and 1997 editions.
And what changed in the newer edition that came out?  I don't think I've baked from any of them (yet  ).


----------



## brook

RJ, I found an index online for Gisslen's Professional Baking, but not for Friburg's Professional Pastry Chef ... how much overlap is there between the two books? How would you compare the books with regard to explicitness and difficulty of the recipes (Does one book or the other assume a large basis of knowledge and leave out explanations of terms and techniques)? Do the recipes in both books typically produce 10 or so servings or does one offer smaller portions? (I read somewhere that reducing dessert recipes is tricky because you can't simply cut them down to the numbers of servings you want.) Also, do the recipes in each book call for a kitchen armed with a multitude of esoteric machines and pans of every shape and size? ... If you had to choose only one of these two books, which one would you choose? (And, if you have any energy left, could you please say why?) I am sorry to deluge you with all these questions, but I don't have access to them in person and would have to buy them blind. Thank you _very_ much in advance!


----------



## ardge

Well Brook,
The Gisslen book seems to be more user friendly. The full color glossy pictures alone set it apart in that manner. It is written with a little more pizzaz than Friberg's book. Every single recipe is written in US measurements (oz, tsp, lb, etc.) and in Metric as well (g and ml). 

Both books have usage areas for specific kitchen equipment - Certain size cutters, spatulas, tart pans, etc. As for the termonology, the Gisslen book is more like a school textbook so there are review terms and chapeter objectives as the book progresses. The Friberg book does not. This is not a bad thing. Both book's termonology is written to be easily understood by anyone with baking and pastry knowledge. Recipes in both are equally impressive. I've had great sucess with both.

Here are the chapter stops for the Gisslen book. 

Chapter 1 ~ Basic Principles
Chapter 2 ~ Ingredients
Chapter 3 ~ Understanding Yeast Doughs
Chapter 4 ~ Lean Yeast Doughs
Chapter 5 ~ Rich Yeast Doughs
Chapter 6 ~ Quick Breads
Chapter 7 ~ Donuts, Fritters, Pancakes, and Waffles
Chapter 8 ~ Basic Syrups, Creams, and Sauces
Chapter 9 ~ Pies
Chapter 10 ~ Pastry Basics
Chapter 11 ~ Tarts and Special Pastries
Chapter 12 ~ Cake Mixing and Baking
Chapter 13 ~ Assembling and Decorating Cakes
Chapter 14 ~ Speciality Cakes, Gateaux, and Torten
Chapter 15 ~ Cookies
Chapter 16 ~ Custards, Puddings, Mousses, and Souffles
Chapter 17 ~ Frozen Desserts
Chapter 18 ~ Fruit Desserts
Chapter 19 ~ Dessert Presentation
Chapter 20 ~ Chocolate
Chapter 21 ~ Decorative Work : Marzipan, Nougatine, and Pastillage
Chapter 22 ~ Decorative Work : Sugar Techniques

I can't find the Friberg book right now. I have a feeling it is in my kitchen. Later on, I will post its chapters for you.

RJ


----------



## ardge

DUH!!! The Friberg book was on my computer desk... RIGHT NEXT TO ME.

Here's the chapter breaks...

Chapter 1 ~ Mise en Place
Chapter 2 ~ Basic Doughs
Chapter 3 ~ Yeast Breads
Chapter 4 ~ Flatbread, Crackers, and Rolls
Chapter 5 ~ Breakfast Breads and Pastries
Chapter 6 ~ Cookies
Chapter 7 ~ Tarts, Pies, Cobblers, and Crisps
Chapter 8 ~ Tea Cakes, Pound Cakes, Muffins, and other Quick Breads
Chapter 9 ~ Sponge Cakes and Cake Bases
Chapter 10 ~ Basic Chocolate Work and Decorating Techniques
Chapter 11 ~ Decorated Cakes
Chapter 12 ~ Individual Pastries
Chapter 13 ~ Plated Desserts
Chapter 14 ~ Ice Cream and Sorbets
Chapter 15 ~ Custards, Puddings, Mousses, Charlottes, and Bavarian Creams
Chapter 16 ~ Sauces, Syrups, and Fillings

and three appendixes... Equipment, Measurements, and Ingredients

OK, I am done typing. Ask and you shall receive. Anything more specific I will be happy to answer..... tomorrow. LOL

RJ


----------



## annie

I just got a Cuisinart ICE 20 from my husband (who loves Ice cream) for Christmas - how thoughtful of him.

I had checked the recommendations of the King Arthur Flour Baking circle, and there didn't seem to be any problems with a particular brand. Amazon had a reconditioned Cuisinart, and he got a second bowl on sale, too. If you use 10 egg yolks, there is just a touch too much cream for the bowl. 

I started with a recipe from Women's Day Old Fashioned desserts, through Gordon Ramsay and Bo Friberg. While the 1/2 and 1/2 stays the same, sugar and egg yolks vary (from 3 to 12 - they've all been good) I tried adding some fresh blackberries adn a splach of Chambord - ummm. Next I think I'll make the cinnamon (with 1 or 2 less egg yolks) to serve with warm apple crisp.
It's been so cold here I just set the bowls on the porch  

Good luck, and do try a search at king Arthur for information, too.


----------



## brook

RJ -- My computer has been in the shop - grrr! I wanted to thank you for taking the time to type out the tables of contents for the Gisslen and Friburg books. You're right, I'll try and get both books when I have enough pennies saved! Thanks again for your help. Brook


----------



## granjan

I actually like the Cake Bible and the Pie & Pastry Bible. But I've been baking for many years. I always direct new bakers to The Fannie Farmer Baking Book. Marion Cunninham has great American type recipies and the master recipes give great step by step beginner instructions. If you are a pro the other texts would be more useful, but this book will start you in the right direction. No fancy pictures though!


----------



## alexia

On the subject of buying cookbooks, I recommend checking the site below. I've used them several times and find them very dependable and very, very, cheap.

http://www.newbookscheap.com/


----------



## ardge

You're quite welcome Brookster. Anytime 

RJ


----------



## blush_blush

Do you have any ebooks? I'm a beginner at baking, so far I've only make a chocolate chip cookie and brownies. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kyheirloomer

Blush-Blush. Welcome to Cheftalk. Hope you enjoy it here.

Please note, however, that this thread is more than seven years old. So you're not likely to get a direct answer. My suggestion is that you start a new thread, getting specific about what you are looking for.


----------



## jamesparkerz

Hi,

I have been looking at ads for Professional Baking  and the Professional Pastry Chef  online and can't determine the relative merits of each book. If anyone has familiarity with both books, I would really appreciate hearing your comments. I am not a very experienced baker and do not often bake for more than 10 people at a time, often it's for much fewer people! However, I like to try making new things and would like a comprehensive reference book for baking. Thanks.


----------



## missyjean

blush_blush said:


> Do you have any ebooks? I'm a beginner at baking, so far I've only make a chocolate chip cookie and brownies. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Hi and welcome!

I'm a beginner too.

I love Rose Levy Beranbaum's books (Cake Bible, Rose's Heavenly Cakes) and Cook's Illustrated (Baking Illustrated)

Rose's books, especially, take me step by step to creating perfect cakes with WOW results

I hope this helps

Good luck

~missy


----------



## cookbambi

Jacques Pepin The Complete Technique. Amazing baking recipes, illustrated, great results. Classic. The International Confectioner. A baking bible. The Professional Chef (CIA text) is awesome if your just starting out. Shows you not only perfect results, but what can go wrong with your project and why, with photo's of what over mixed products crumb's look like, etc.


----------



## nicko

I have been reading and cooking through a book ChefTalk recently received "Baking Basics and Beyond'. It seems like a great beginner book I do wish there were some illustrations on some of the techniques used. Most of the recipes I have tested have been very good. Cooks Illustrated "Baking Illustrated" is always a good one in my opinion. The recipes are so safe and foolproof due to their extensive testing.

I am in agreement with Shroomgirl on the Joy of Cooking that is a classic.


----------



## phatch

I too have had good success with Baking Illustrated. Probably my most used of Cook's Illustrated books.


----------



## cookbambi

oh! Can I add the Modern Cafe? It's CIA issued and AMAZING. Just bought it the other day, and, it's changed the way I think about baking.


----------

